# Help! Hemorrhoids? pics



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

This morning Fanta was struggling to poop. she was able to pass one little piece and then something got stuck. she was trying for about 10-15 minutes and nothing. I noticed that there was something sticking out of her butt but it didnt look like a bone, more like a piece of meat. I thought maybe her intestine was coming out? 
I brought her home to figure it out and now it looks more like a hemorrhoid. she feels discomfort when we touch it but is acting normal otherwise.

She is raw fed and had turkey RMB for dinner last night. I though it might have been a piece of bone but doesnt look like it.

I know vet visit will be in order but figured I would post here to see what you thought.

I have some pics of it here (sorry for the poor quality).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ouch, I'd get to the vet to make sure what is was (or not?)

Anal glands, but looks high....


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

fistula? but I read that its mostly older dog disease. Fanta is only 19 weeks old.

we'll be going to the vet tonight.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Fistulas def don't look like that, I had a GSD with them and it was really gross. Looks like hemorrhoid to me but I am not a vet. Let us know what you find out from the vet.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

thats the first thing I thought of. 

I will definitely let you know what the vet says.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont know what to think.

My wife told me that Fanta just pooped with no issues. the thing sticking out is gone completely and everything looks normal.

could it have been a piece of bone that she pooped out had irritated her anus and caused the swelling?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was raising a litter of kittens that this happened to one,,she was rather constipated and her butt looked like fanta's,,the vet diagnosis was a prolapsed anus,(I think but I do remember the word prolapsed) anyhow, it basically fixed itself..hope fanta's better for good )


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

she is good as new today. actually all day yesterday she was fine too and the "thing" has disappeared completely. 

I was freaking out.


----------

